# Info on business



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone have info on Georgia K9?

http://www.gak9.com/

In particular if you know any of their airscent instructors and reps/background?

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to mention anything online here.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Really don't know. Schettler is very popular right now and like most popular trainers I have heard positive and negative. A teammate trained with him several years ago and liked him but I have never met him. We've mainly been flying Chris Weeks down every once in awhile for some troubleshooting/training in all disciplines [we used to drive over and train with Chris when he was in Raleigh but he moved back to New Hampshire]


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

I've watched Jeff train trailing at several seminars I was teaching HRD at and was always impressed. I looked at his list of instructors on his website. It looks very strong on trailing and HRD. I know two of his HRD instructors and would recommend them to anyone. His instructor list looked weak on airscent instructors, so can't help you there. Jeff is very big on the double blind and I agree with him on that.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Nancy and Jim!

I'm thinking of trying them out. I'll let you know how it goes.

Craig


----------

